# a pigeon chasing the other pigeon inside a cage - what does this mean?



## sparrow (Apr 19, 2008)

hi guys, im a pigeon newbie,

i have 2 pigeons,namely *jack* and *liz*, aging to *6 months*.
they have a wide cage, they can stretch their wings.

i noticed that *jack* is *chasing* *liz* and liz is running away from jack.
*what does this mean*? thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

IF indeed one is a boy and the other a hen, he is being bossy and just trying to play the role of a male pigeon. They do like to dominate their environment and show the other birds, especially hens who is the boss.

They may also be courting and they don't quite know what they are doing yet, just play acting. Give them some time and he will begin some serious flirting and she will respond, once she actually KNOWS she is a hen. The time of her "awakening" things will really change. 

Some birds mature quicker then others, but if this behavior continues...then you have two males, one more dominent then the other, or two hens, one dominent and the other not so much...

IF they are already mated, Then this is the time when the male is driving the female to the nest, it is very serious business. They can get really mean sometimes, but don't mean it. Once she lays an egg he will calm down and all is well.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

So, Treesa, if a possessive, biting pigeon male mates with his human ... would he calm down if the human had a dummy egg to "sit" on? 
Rach


----------



## sparrow (Apr 19, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> IF indeed one is a boy and the other a hen, he is being bossy and just trying to play the role of a male pigeon. They do like to dominate their environment and show the other birds, especially hens who is the boss.
> 
> They may also be courting and they don't quite know what they are doing yet, just play acting. Give them some time and he will begin some serious flirting and she will respond, once she actually KNOWS she is a hen. The time of her "awakening" things will really change.
> 
> ...


hi Trees Gray,

thanks for your idea, now i seeing things more clear,

but i have *no idea* *if they are male or female*,because they are just given to me by my cousin.

i'm with these pigeys for 6 months, but i have no time,because of school.
now its our vacation, im paying my attention to them. thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mountainstorm said:


> So, Treesa, if a possessive, biting pigeon male mates with his human ... would he calm down if the human had a dummy egg to "sit" on?
> Rach


IF he sees you as his mate and is trying to drive you to the nest, YES....he will calm down, but you got to do your part and incubate that egg when it's your turn. 

IF he sees you as a threat and/or tresspasser, he will continue to bite you each time you get in his territory. HIS territory is anywhere you allow him the freedom to access.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*very aggressive bird*

I'm beginning to think it would be worth it to build a nest and have an "egg." He is becoming more and more aggressive. Last night, he flew to my shoulder and before I had completed the thought of being happy that he likes me, he stabbed my cheek, pecked my upper lip twice, and then grabbed my earlobe. These were not preening moves. He was vicious. 

He oscillates between mating with his humans, letting Rick pet him, settling on Rick's chest while he reads, and attacking us. I'm wondering if I should make this it's own thread?

If he had been my first pigeon, I would not have fallen in love with pigeons. this is how bad it's getting. If he's proclaiming that he's "top bird," is there a way for me to show him that I'm above him? Would he do better with a hen? We really shouldn't even have him; if we get a female, she'd have to be quiet, so the neighbors don't hear.

I just don't know.

Rachael


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Sometimes you can give the "bully bird" a time out. We put the bully in a smaller cage within sight of the other(s) or us...but keep it in there for a few days. Let him out and if he bullies, return him to the "prison". This sometimes works....but sometimes you just have a little "hellion" on your hands that needs to be separated or housed with another bully!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your bird is such a terror. How old is he and what is his history?

If you are giving him free run of the place, then he is going to continue to attack, as he sees you as a threat. It might be good to give him time out in his cage and a stuffed bird (toy) that he can beat up and be dominant with. Give him a dummy egg too, perhaps that will help occupy his time.

The FACT that he is not afraid of you and that he pecks you, is a compliment as he feels at ease with you and considers you an equal. He is trying hard to adapt to a human world also, and it might be a struggle and confusing for him.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*Coalie's history*

He was about three weeks old when I found him under the overpass the week before Father's Day. He was just starting to peck at seeds, but I guess the trauma regressed him, because Rick and I ended up feeding him for three weeks. Sometime in July he had an impacted crop, because he got fed too many seeds; thanks to this forum, he survived that. The last week of July, we moved into Rick's place; when we are home, Coalie has free reign of the house. He follows Rick everywhere, on foot, walking along behind him. About a month ago, his toe got bitten by a rat, but that recovered well. I can't think of anything else.

Oh, yeah, when I found him, is wing feathers were so ragged, it looked like someone had grabbed handfuls of the middle feathers and yanked them out. rick said it was getting stepped on and pushed aside by a sibling.

Rach


----------

